# small plow



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

We typically use small skids for snow removal on sidewalks and walkways, a new account is onboard and would like an ATV try out for the season. However, most of my research has been popping up 48"-60" blades; can anyone tell me if there is an ATV less than 48"wide with push power for say...2-4" that could handle walkways? In addition is there a blade less than 48" wide available? I'm aware that by angling the blade it's possible tires would compact the snow just plowed. Most walks are 42" wide by 80 length. Thank you in advance for the assistance.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Honda foreman 450. 2002 or newer has the selectable 4x4. dead reliable, cant break em, and are cheap to buy parts for and work on. you should be able to pick up a good used one for less than $3000. I always ran a cycle country 60" plow on mine, but they also sell a 48 and 42"


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you , I will look into this week!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if your just doing sidewalks you might want to consider the Cycle country V blade as with any straight blade you'll get Plow steer and be fighting to keep the Quad Centered up on the sidewalk.

with a V your able to stay on the sidewalk with alot less effort.

and if your walks are only 42" wide I would think about cutting the cutting edge down to 42" and the leave the plow full size. this way you scrape the side walk but leave the grass alone but skim over it with the Plow.

here's a Pic of my Backup quad from 2 years ago.
Honda 300 4x4.


----------

